# My Red Cherry Shrimp



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

They arrived yesterday and when I opened the box they all looked healthy.
When I was acclimating them, one of the shrimp's eggs hatched!
Here's some low quality photos, I really need a new camera:








































Right now most of them are small so I put them in my 10 gallon aquarium. An hour after they were in their aquarium, they ate a pea


----------



## Kimberly (Jan 22, 2012)

Thats awesome! I hope they all stay healthy for you! Keep us updated on how they come along


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks, I will  
I ordered some algea wafers that should be in next week.

I have two questions, do I feed them every day, and how often should I do a water change in the tank? It's a 10 gal. with 20 shrimp.


----------



## Kimberly (Jan 22, 2012)

I personally don't know anything about shrimp.. but i did find this website.. might give you some extra info

http://www.fishforums.net/index.php?/topic/261585-shrimp-care-guide/

"Any sinking pellet type food works well as a food source. Also, any common flake fish food that falls to the bottom will be eaten and for this reason, many aquarist use Red Cherry Shrimp as a clean up crew. Be sure to read the ingredients label carefully, any food containing copper should not be used. (Copper Sulfate is a common ingredient in fish foods)" from http://www.theshrimpfarm.com/articles/cherry-shrimp-feeding.php


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

My RCS eat mostly sinking cichlid pellets. But I do have some sera shrimp food also. Supposedly they eat anything. What is key is avoiding copper as that can mess up their reproduction.

Shrimp are a fairly low bio-load, but they do like to eat. feed them like 1" long fish.


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks kimberly and emc7. 
I'll get some pellets for them too.


----------



## mpfsr (Jun 22, 2011)

Mine eat Ed's http://www.almostnaturaltropicalfishfood.com/ sinking algae wafers and his cichlid pellets and fry food. I have more than 100 in a 20g long and change 50% bi-weekly. They love the fry food and give as a treat. 1 wafer broken into 4 pieces daily with cichlid pellets every other day fry food on weekends. They are very easy to care just hard not to suck them up when cleaning tank as the babies are so small. And if you have a HOB filter they will get inside them so careful when you clean the filter. Glad they made it safely and hope you enjoy them.


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks mpfsr, I gave them half of an algea wafer and they ate most of it in a couple hours. I'll have to get them a pellet food too. 
As soon as my plant starts growing I think I'll take the fake ones out.


----------

